# My new purchase - mk4 golf gti



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i saw it, and just had to have it, not too sure why :doublesho dont really have many before pics, as it was pretty clean to begin with!!

its a credit to both previous owners, only 77k miles, and full service history was a major swaying reason to be buying it.

skip the wash stage for pic, as everyone knows how to do that  clayed with zaino.

a couple of the bonnet before, this was pretty much like it all over, not overly bad tbh



















so rolled it into the garage, and started the polishing  most of the cutting was done with s17+ on wool, and green hexlogic pads. polishing done with 203s, and finishing with 85rd

before









after









50:50









driver side done









another 50:50









worst panel on the car were the front wings, obviously from mechanics doing work on the engine :doublesho:wall:









and done









bootlid before









and after









by far the best result i got, was from polishing the lights!! before









really restored the colour back into them









bonnet









and after









car was then turned round, and other side done









and finished



























just taken delivery of all the wolfs stuff, so i used that 



















and rolled outside to see the results  these pics were taken by me 


















































































and a few a mate took for me, he knows how to use a camera, unlike me  :lol:














































due to silly insurance prices, the gti is now for sale too  ive been given quotes for MORE than my RS :wall::wall:

thanks for looking 

**edit** interior was fully wet vacc'd, inc seats. carpets were cleaned with tornador, then hoovered when dried. interior trim dress with Finish


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely motor and stunning turnaround mate, sorry to hear it's for sale already but will be a very happy new owner and sure it will sell itself :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice cars, whoever gets this is getting a mint example. Top job on that :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great buddy! How'd you like the products?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:

Always amazes me when you see the 'older generation' of motor looking in better condition than newer plates


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals;2889053 said:


> Looks great buddy! How'd you like the products?


think i still need to do a few more cars to get application right. it got better towards the last few panels of the car. the bonnet, i put far far to much product on it :lol: and in some places, you can still see some smears, of excess product. even after an ipa wipe down and re application!!

glass guard i found a bit hard to remove aswell, needed a damp mf to buff it off with. im sure my application will get better with practice :thumb: trim coat was easy :lol: other than that, i think they are very good 



Kriminal said:


> Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:
> 
> Always amazes me when you see the 'older generation' of motor looking in better condition than newer plates


i knew it was in good condition when i got it, but i didnt think it would turn out like this tbh  there is a ding on the bonnet, and 2 down the passenger side, which i might get removed. other than that, it is pretty MINT!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I can see IT... I can see IT.... The RS!!!!! mmmmmm

Oooo... sorry i'll calm down. Golf's looking much better now, surprised about the insurance though.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ant_s said:


> I can see IT... I can see IT.... The RS!!!!! mmmmmm
> 
> Oooo... sorry i'll calm down. Golf's looking much better now, surprised about the insurance though.


the poor poor RS, it spend 7 whole nights outside :doublesho:wall: while i did the golf. dont worry, its next to get a detail its 2 years old in 5 weeks, and ive only done it once so far :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> think i still need to do a few more cars to get application right. it got better towards the last few panels of the car. the bonnet, i put far far to much product on it :lol: and in some places, you can still see some smears, of excess product. even after an ipa wipe down and re application!!
> 
> glass guard i found a bit hard to remove aswell, needed a damp mf to buff it off with. im sure my application will get better with practice :thumb: trim coat was easy :lol: other than that, i think they are very good


Glad to hear you like them ! This may help you with the application! http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223574


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning Golf!!!! Colour is so sweet too, another Wolf to the pack


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> the poor poor RS, it spend 7 whole nights outside :doublesho:wall: while i did the golf. dont worry, its next to get a detail its 2 years old in 5 weeks, and ive only done it once so far :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


You monster! You should have brought it to mine and kept it garage for those 7 nights! I could of sat and looked at it all night :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...nice finish..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job dude

Looks great


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

looks great 
how much are you looking for golf


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely car and great job


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work fella, a credit to you and one to be proud of :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great where there buddy :thumb:
Are they Xenon lights in the front and Led tail lights in the rear ?

I don't remember seeing these cars with rear Led tail lights ? 

Mario


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Lovely results!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Great where there buddy :thumb:
> Are they Xenon lights in the front and Led tail lights in the rear ?
> 
> I don't remember seeing these cars with rear Led tail lights ?
> ...


Both are aftermarket units and look pretty tacky in my opinion.
The wheels are also awful 

With the stunning job you've done on the paintwork, I reckon if you were to get a nice set of Montreal IIs (the standard 16in wheel for the post '01 mkIV GTI) and refit standard lights front and rear you'd get a much better price.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i didnt even know they were aftermarket items till someone told me, so they dont scream out "tacky" to me 

car is also now sold, being collected next week  i didnt even try to sell it :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice work pal. Great results very sharp and crisp. I like


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome finish. My mate has a Mk5 and the paint looks like that. I just can't get my Merc to look that good. Maybe I need to swap it for a black one lol.

great job


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Nooooo, don't swap for a black one!! This is my 1st black car, and it wasn't easy to get it like that, I'm dreading washing it now incase I inflict damage


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its proper mint mate looks well wet.
Need to do my vag paint but its in far worse nic than the golf was.
It aint getting done in a day tho its that bad


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow thats a cracking finish you have achieved there, welldone.

Thats a shame your selling it, but you may get more for it now because its been detailed, a profit, good luck.

Kind regards

Trip tdi.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks chaps


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Ian

I've just got in having done the deal and buying the same model/same colour Golf. It looks pretty good and I'll be lucky to get it looking as good as yours - it's a real credit to you and whoever did buy it got a cracker


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Very good results. I m sure now you can sell it more easy. 
Love the results


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Lovely car, shame about the insurance prices - really like the mk4 golf, a friend of mine who I touched the BBS wheels up on is selling his 25th Anniversary model - really wanted it  not enough to pay silly money on insurance though!!


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an A3 Sport with the same engine in the same colour great cars and that looks a particularly nice example.Sorry the cost of insurance has forced you to sell.


----------

